# Squire wood-burning fireplace insert  - Need Fire Brick?????



## doros (Sep 23, 2008)

I purchased a house with a Squire wood-burning fireplace insert (1981 model # 50500).  There are no firebricks inside.  There are no clips on the sides to hold up firebricks either.  Wondering if it is designed to NOT have any firebrick on bottom or sides??  Any input is appreciated – thanks!
Dan


----------



## mellow (Sep 23, 2008)

I am refurbing the same stove, if you dont have firebrick on the bottom you can use Rutlands refractory cement to make one.  Link to cement: http://www.hartshearth.com/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=233&idproduct=6278

And if you buy that just make your own firebricks.


----------



## doros (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks.  Does yours have firebrick on the bottom & sides?


----------



## mellow (Sep 24, 2008)

It has firebrick on the bottom but not the sides.


----------



## simmonsj (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a question for firestarter, I just bought a house awhile back that was a forclosure had a squire wood insert in it.  No one was able to tell me anything but the name of the insert.  I found this site and saw your picture and its the EXACT same squire insert.  I cant tell from the pic but does it have a Blower in it??  Mine has a space that looks like there should be one but Im guessing presvious owners removed it and never replace it.  Is there any information or web sites or part numbers you could pass along to help the hunt in finding a replacement?  NONE of the Fireplace Stores or Repair places around my area have A. Heard of the brand or B. have no information on it.

Id GREATLY appreciate it!

Thanks 

J. Simmons


----------



## mellow (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, the blower is in a tray that slides out.  You can find the fan at stovepartsunlimited, as for the tray that holds it, that is going to be about impossible unless you buy another squire insert.  The fan sits in the tray and blows UP and comes out the side vents and the vents right about the draft control.  Honestly unless you can find the blower tray I wouldn't bother with that insert.

Edit:  Attached pic of front with fan tray.


----------



## simmonsj (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you for the information.  Id hate to have to find a new insert, Ive just burned in this one to see how it did and it burns and drafts very well.  If I could find a drawing and or demintions on the blower tray and saw it apart I could replicate it, I work at a company with a metal shop.  Any suggestions?

Thanks again.


----------



## doubleburner (Jan 15, 2009)

Mellow is the stove you pictured your stove. If so, where did you get you seals?


----------



## mellow (Jan 15, 2009)

doubleburner said:
			
		

> Mellow is the stove you pictured your stove. If so, where did you get you seals?



It was a stove that I refurbished and sold.   Check out this thread for info on the gaskets:  https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/27388/


----------



## doubleburner (Jan 15, 2009)

you were talking about a secondary air system in the other post. what do you mean?


----------



## mellow (Jan 15, 2009)

doubleburner said:
			
		

> you were talking about a secondary air system in the other post. what do you mean?



Read all the pages of this thread to get an idea of what I am talking about,  https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/31420/


----------

